

Show HN: Recount - share your startup stories anonymously. We are not alone - zackyap

There are times when we just can't have open and honest conversations with people about the things we're going through. Anything we say publicly gets added to our personal brand. Like bubs mentioned in this article/thread http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5270460, we can start to feel like we're alone.<p>We don't have to be alone! Recount is a community project aimed at bettering the lives of startups everywhere, through anonymous sharing of our stories. Share your startup high-and-lows, experiences, funny / embarassing moments, things you learned, and even confessions of things you probably shouldn't have done.<p>Posting is done anonymously. No sign-up is required. We'll never track any info of people who post. (Commenting is via Facebook Comments though)<p>Start reading here: http://www.recount.it/<p>Have a good story to tell? Start posting straightaway at: http://www.recount.it/posts/new<p>Appreciate any feedback! :)
======
mindcrime
hmm... this is very interesting, and I am definitely interested in checking it
out. My one concern, however, is whether or not the stories could be de-
anonymized very easily, due to the unique nature of each situation.

That is, if I start recounting how "cofounder A said $BAR and cofounder B said
$BAZ and I got really mad and yelled at them both and now neither one is
speaking to me and one has threatened to $FOO"... well, if somebody even
vaguely familiar with the situation reads that, I guess they're going to
recognize the participants.

Probably not a terribly likely or important issue, but it could hinder the
ability of people to be completely open even in an apparently anonymous
setting.

~~~
zackyap
Totally understand what you're getting at.

It's up to each individual how specific they want to be, and how much
information to reveal. At the very least, we hope that it can help people who
need it lift a burden off their shoulders, or know that we're not alone in
this.

------
subhb
Interesting way of looking into things, I would definitely give it a try. It
might be real useful for getting feedback for certain things.

~~~
zackyap
Thanks! Yes, we think that it would be a great place to get anonymous feedback
as well.

------
toutouastro
why it has to be just about startups ?

~~~
zackyap
it doesn't have to just be about startups.

But we felt this was something that might help (and be fun for) startup people
right now since we've seen a number of stories on here that signaled to us
that a place to post anonymously might help people open up.

Thus we're building Recount with Startup Anonymous as the main topic right
now. We thought it'd be apt for the audience here as well.

If there are other topics / themes you'd like to write about, feel free to
send us a feedback through <http://recount.it/posts/new> and adding a hashtag
#feedback to it. :)

